# Win10 Dateisystem zugriffe sehr langsam



## CL90 (9. November 2015)

Hi!

Ich habe ein komisches Problem seit ich Windows 10 habe.
Und zwar ist die Explorer exe sehr träge.
Manchmal dauert es sekunden bis ein neuer Ordner erstellt ist, oder das Koppieren und Verschieben von Daten braucht ein paar Sekunden bevor es anfängt.
Das eigentliche Koppieren läuft nach wie vor (je nach Platte) mit 100MB/s ab.
Bemerkbar macht es sich auch wenn ich mit dem Firefox ein Bild speichern möchte. Der Browser Freezt dann erstmal für 5sekunden bis das Bild endlich gespeichert wurde.

Vorher hatte ich Win8.1, und keinerlei Probleme.
Die Probleme sind Direkt mit dem Update auf Win10 aufgetretten.
*Alle Festplatten im System haben einen fehlerfreien Zustand. Daran liegt es nicht.

*Die Frage ist nur: Was hat win10 da rumgestellt und wie behebe ich das?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. November 2015)

Das es nichts mit Windows 10 direkt zu tun hat kann ich dir schon mal versichern denn ich habe deine Probleme nicht ... eine Neuinstallation von Windows 10 sollte Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Shizuki (9. November 2015)

Welches Antivirenprogramm nutzt du? Eventuell verträgt sich dieses nicht mit Windows 10 und dadurch braucht es ewig um beim öffnen/speichern/erstellen die gewählte Datei auf Viren zu checken.

So meine Theorie. Zur Not ne Neuinstallation hilft immer


----------



## Malkolm (9. November 2015)

Win 10 braucht nach dem Upgrade ein paar Stunden bis es fluffig läuft, gerade bei älterer Hardware ist mir das schon bei einigen Rechnern aufgefallen.


----------



## CL90 (9. November 2015)

Ich hab nur geupdatet für den Key. 
Danach standard wie jeder Mensch der Hirn besitzt SSD komplett gekillt und frish vom Bootstick installiert.
Eine Neuinstallation würde also nichts ändern, weil ich alles genauso tun würde.

DFas System läuft auch bereits seit 1,5 Wochen. also ein paar Stunden nach dem Installieren sind auch schon um.

Antivieren programm werde ich jetzt mal testen.
Edit: Ich nutze Avast, welches ich grade deaktiviert habe und zur Probe mal ein paar Bilder von einer Wallpapersite gespeichert.
Das Problem besteht weiterhin.

*Ergänzung zur Problembeschreibung:*
Der übermäßige Delay bei explorerzugriffen ist nicht immer da.
Z.b. Dauerte das Speichern des ersten Bildes ca. 5s. Die weiteren 3 bis 4 Bilder waren Instant so wie immer, und dann die nächsten paar wieder langsam mit ca. 5s delay.

Worran könnte denn sowas sonst liegen?


----------



## Ramons01 (11. November 2015)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem wie du, aber leider auch keine Lösung...

Bisher war ich einfach geduldig, obwohl es mir komisch vorkommt das ich mit einem i7 4790k und Win10 auf einer Crucial MX100 warten muss bis z.B. der Papierkorb geöffnet wird oder andere Sachen per Explorer,

Habe ebenfalls ein frisches Win10, da ich gleich nach dem Upgrade neu installiert habe und ich nutze auch Avast.

Was könnte das sein?


----------



## Shizuki (11. November 2015)

Zur Sicherheit um Avast als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen neu aufsetzen ohne Avast zu installieren. Falls dafür keine Zeit ist, reicht es auch Avast einfach komplett zu deinstallieren und dann noch noch einen Cleaner für Avast Programme drüberlaufen zu lassen


----------



## vcdwelt (13. November 2015)

Hatte auch ein ähnliches Problem bei einigen Ordner. Bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:
- Rechten Mausklick auf einen betroffenen Ordner -> Eigenschaften
- Unter Anpassen, "Diesen Ordner optimieren für: Allgemeine Elemente" -> Ok

Vielleicht hilfts ja...


----------



## Birdy84 (13. November 2015)

Captain Obvious: Intel Sata Treiber aktuell? Stromsparfunktion für Hdds unter Windows und im Bios deaktviert?


----------



## CL90 (19. November 2015)

Avast ist nicht der Übeltäter. Habe mich vollständig von Avast entledigt und das Problem besteht weiterhin.



vcdwelt schrieb:


> Hatte auch ein ähnliches Problem bei einigen Ordner. Bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:
> - Rechten Mausklick auf einen betroffenen Ordner -> Eigenschaften
> - Unter Anpassen, "Diesen Ordner optimieren für: Allgemeine Elemente" -> Ok
> 
> Vielleicht hilfts ja...


Leider nein. Alle Ordner sind bereits für Allg. Ele optimiert und das Problem titt ja nicht nur bei einem einzelnen Ordner auf.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Captain Obvious: Intel Sata Treiber aktuell?  Stromsparfunktion für Hdds unter Windows und im Bios deaktviert?


Gute Tipps, aber leider ebenfalls erfolglos. 
Sata Treiber neu installiert und HDDs waren bereits auf 300min bis schlafzustand eingestellt. Im Bios gibts keine Probleme.


Was kann denn die Uhrsache sein?
Win 8.1 - alles ok
Win 10 - explorer ist träge, aktualierst sich nicht selbst (Ordner erstellen, erst mit F5 sichtbar), usw. 
Was ist da passiert?


----------



## vcdwelt (19. November 2015)

Hier noch eine Idee, die ich vor einiger Zeit bei einem Problem mit dem Explorer angewendet habe.

- Admin CMD öffnen
- sfc /scannow ausführen
- wenn fehler gemeldet werden, die nicht repariert werden konnten:
- dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth
- zur Überprüfung nochmal sfc /scannow ausführen

Vielleicht wurde ja bei irgendeiner Installation oder einem Update eine Systemdatei beschädigt oder ersetzt.

Auch mal beobachten ob, wenn das Problem auftritt, irgendwelche USB Sticks oder SD-Cards am PC angeschlossen sind.


----------



## CL90 (19. November 2015)

Danke für den Tipp.
Habs ausgeführt, es gab auch einen Fehler den ich Beheben lies. 
Im zweiten Durchlauf war alles Fehlerlos.

Das Problem besteht aber weiterhin, also war das auch leider nicht das Problem =/


----------



## CL90 (20. November 2015)

Problem gelöst....

Es waren Netzwerkressourcen die alles ausgebremst haben.
kaum sind sie gelöscht läuft wieder alles gut


----------



## Ramons01 (21. November 2015)

CL90 schrieb:


> Problem gelöst....
> 
> Es waren Netzwerkressourcen die alles ausgebremst haben.
> kaum sind sie gelöscht läuft wieder alles gut



Welche Netzwerkressourcen denn und wo hast du sie gelöscht?


----------



## CL90 (22. November 2015)

also wenn ich bei mir auf "Dieser PC" Klicke sind unter den Laufwerken Netzwerkressourcen aufgelistet. Da war z.b. mein NAS System und mein Fritz.boxNAS System angezeigt. 
Da hab ich jetzt einfach auf löschen gedrückt.


----------

